# For those who use Dell laptops and know about PCMService.exe



## Dopin_Nuts

That process is completely nonessential to the running of your computer, so I'd just go to Start > Run > msconfig > start up tab > and then uncheck it from start up.


----------



## Devon

I did a fresh xp install and just downloaded dell drivers much easier that way and makes your dell perform like it should insted of a 486


----------



## deskjockey

ditto, knock that process to the curb!


----------



## Zipnogg

which Dell drivers are compatible w/ Vista? Do I just go to their site?


----------



## Crazy9000

www.dell.com/support should get you started. Just click drivers, then enter in your model, then make sure Vista is selected under OS when selecting drivers


----------



## Akhen

yup, if you can find the computer code (forget the exact name) that came with your computer you can type it in and instantly be directed to the correct drivers for Vista or otherwise.


----------



## Zipnogg

Just wondering, how exactly would the drivers enhance my system?

Would it disable unnecessary processes or something?


----------



## canunu1

I was actually having the same problem and went to the Dell website and that had a patch that fixed the memory leak with Cyber Link Power Cinema so apparently there were complaints and this has been going on for a while because the patch is dated back to 2007 so I would recomend checking the dell website for driver updates for your particular computer.


----------



## justarealguy

This is a really really old thread and you are a really really new member.

But thanks for letting us know that there is a fix.


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zipnogg* 
Just wondering, how exactly would the drivers enhance my system?

Would it disable unnecessary processes or something?

Haha, if you only installed the necessary drivers you wouldn't HAVE the unnecessary processes in the first place.


----------

